# Winchester Extended Range????



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Is this ammo really that much better than the Winchester Supreme? I was gonna try it but it is $31.99 for 10 shells:yikes: Like info from those who swear by it on if it is worth the extra coin. Thanks 

Adam


----------



## squidkid (Feb 12, 2002)

IMO, if you keep your shots within 30-35 yards almost any box of turkey loads will kill a bird. after 35 yards or so, the extended really start to impress.
i have shot hevi13, win extended and fed heavyweight. all loads far outproduced any lead load out of my 2 guns and 10 different choke combos, hands down...................is it worth the money? for me there is no question. 3 days of vacation time. $350 gun. $40 choke. gas $, turkey permit $. 

$1 shell or a $3 shell..............no brainer for me.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ran Federal Premium 3" #6s thru my 835. 
Blew a 2x2 in half at 35 yards. 4.97 a box.

Tried the expensive ones your talking about too, wasn't impressed.


----------



## wheelerT (Jan 17, 2006)

tried winchester and remmington both in 6's 50yards 28 pellets in head and neck area of target, 3.1/2mags heavy shot. Winchester only had 13 pellets,price was about the same for both, proof in the pudding last night, Killed nice tom at 40yrds with remmington heavy shot almost tore its head off, 10 7/16 beard, 1 1/4 spurs 24 lbs. awsome performence from heavy loads, good luck hope you find your combo that works remember that normally 1 shot is 1 bird 10 shells should be 10 birds!:lol:


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

My gun "likes" Winchester Supreme #5s. No need thus far for me to spend the extra money on the other shells. The money is not the issue, but rather performance. I recommend shooting various brands, loads, and shot size to find what your gun likes and then stick with that. I don't need to shoot extended ranges since I prefer to call in the birds close. That is my personal preference. You need to develop your preferred equipment and strategy.

Good luck.

Dan


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

If you are going to use those loads Adam they are very specific in their instruction that you need to "properly season" your gun. This will require firing several rounds (2 boxes actually-3 if you have a new gun or barrel) then you can attempt to pattern it.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Next to Nitro its the best load on the market i have tested! in 10 different guns.........

I keep a few boxes of it on hand as a back up load or for buddies that have issues with dense patterns...........



chokes comp-n-choke, jellyhead, Rhino, have been great with this load


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks guys! I have been using the Winchester Supremes and recently bought a Comp N Choke tube that I am happy with. I shot 50 yds with 27 pellets in the head of the turkey target so I am not disappointed I was just curious due to the cost of these shells. CNC recommends Winchester Supremes or the extended. I am happy for this season with the supremes but may try more this summer.

AW


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I cant believe nobody blasted me about running $100 worth of ammo through the gun to *season* the barrel! :tdo12:

AW I too use the Supremes and have been happy with the results. Believe it or not the cheap federals that Thunderhead mentioned worked well for me as well.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah I am ready I just am missing one thing........oh yeah the turkey I hope he remembers our appointment for sunrise on monday.

AW


----------



## Steelslinger (Oct 13, 2004)

Thunderhead said:


> Ran Federal Premium 3" #6s thru my 835.
> Blew a 2x2 in half at 35 yards. 4.97 a box.
> 
> Tried the expensive ones your talking about too, wasn't impressed.[/quot]e
> ...


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Steelslinger said:


> Thunderhead said:
> 
> 
> > Ran Federal Premium 3" #6s thru my 835.
> ...


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Steelslinger
Thunder said:


> I'm running Comp N Choke XXX Full.
> 
> Here's the number for CNC - Phone: 888-875-7906
> Ask for Charlie. Tell'em Tom from Michigan sent ya.


----------



## squidkid (Feb 12, 2002)

Thunderhead said:


> Ran Federal Premium 3" #6s thru my 835.
> Blew a 2x2 in half at 35 yards. 4.97 a box.
> 
> Tried the expensive ones your talking about too, wasn't impressed.



what's the season limit on 2x2's ?


----------



## Steelslinger (Oct 13, 2004)

Much Thanks Thunder and Adam!!


----------

